# New or used car?



## horusd (26 Jan 2011)

I've been considering buying a new car. I've always bought 2nd hand in the past. Most of my friends are advising against it on the basis that as soon as you drive it out of the garage you've lost a few grand in value.  

On the plus side, imo, you usually have a good warranty and drive very little so it's likely I'll have the car for yrs to come and will keep it in good nick.  But it's a big investment and I want to give it a bit of thought. Any opinions on new or used argument ?   Also,is there  anywhere online that gives best ratings for petrol and tax for various models ?  Thanks in advance all.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Jan 2011)

I bought new for years.

Last 4 vehicles I've bought were second hand. Saved cash and still got a 'newish' car that had the new car feel (without the cost).

In times of recession .... save your money ... buy second hand.

Try here for vehicle comparisons:

Honest John

Motor Tax Rates and FAQs


----------



## horusd (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks Paddybloggit. I might get a good deal on a "newish" one froma garage.  I'll check that site out too .


----------



## kbie (26 Jan 2011)

Not coming down on the 'new' or 'secondhand' but consider with new you can pick colour, options or dealer while with secondhand you take the car the dealer has - if it suits your requirements -Good. 

You get a larger discount off the list price off 'new' compared to 'used', so check the difference you have to pay. Also make sure you get a low CO2 emissions car from July? 2008 onwards to get the reduced road tax rate.

Finally, with new you can get a longer warranty and sometimes bonus packs like free services, extras etc.


----------



## kellyetch (1 Feb 2011)

Used cars might be pretty cheap. But new cars provide longer periods for warranties. It will be hard to find used cars that will pass your standards. It's really up to you. If you are in a tight budget then choose used cars that are still of great quality.


----------



## WicklowMan (16 Feb 2011)

Warranty is usually built into the price, so savings are negligible. Personally the newest I'd go is a nearly - new ex demo at a discount. There are great deals to be had out there at the moment. If you're not a haggler bring someone who is! The motor trade mightn't be doing well, but as always there are plenty in the trade who will still try it on.


----------



## horusd (16 Feb 2011)

WicklowMan said:


> Warranty is usually built into the price, so savings are negligible. Personally the newest I'd go is a nearly - new ex demo at a discount. There are great deals to be had out there at the moment. If you're not a haggler bring someone who is! The motor trade mightn't be doing well, but as always there are plenty in the trade who will still try it on.


 

I hate haggling. But I have a brother who is a rotweiler, so he's bookd in for negotiations.


----------



## megabyte (22 Feb 2011)

Just go a opel corsa 1.2 for the wife 30,000 miles 07 reg 6,500 and 6 months warranty. Did not think that was to bad. Brought price down from 7250 after a few phone calls and threats of walking away with Grand deopist in pocket.


----------



## megabyte (22 Feb 2011)

Sorry guys  *Deposit *. Some of you are very sensitive.


----------



## Slim (22 Feb 2011)

Hi Horusd

I was considering a new car lately but on discovering that my 3 yr old car has lost 24k in depreciation, I felt too sick to complete a deal. My plan now is to sell privately and bring in a decent car from UK or wait a few more years. It is clear to me though that an older car depreciates more slowly, both in % terms and in Euro terms. Hard to beat that new car smell though! Slim


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks Slim, I think I'll forgo the new car smell and save a few bob.  Looking at 2009/10 cars. There seems to be good value out there. I couldn't be bothered going to all the hassle of a UK car, also I heard some horror stories about them.


----------



## Newbie! (23 Feb 2011)

Slim said:


> Hard to beat that new car smell though! Slim



Just buy a second hand car and buy one of those 'New Car' smelling trees to dangle from the mirror


----------



## johnstown (23 Feb 2011)

I too am in too minds as regards new or second hand. 

Apart from the UK, where is a good place in Ireland to use for buying a 2nd hand car?  Pot luck essentially?

Do the likes of Merlin car auctions offer good value generally  speaking?  I understand you would want to know what you are at when  buying at auction.


----------



## Slim (23 Feb 2011)

newbie! said:


> just buy a second hand car and buy one of those 'new car' smelling trees to dangle from the mirror


:d    This was supposed to be a big chessy grin but it didn't work!


----------



## Leo (23 Feb 2011)

Slim said:


> :d This was supposed to be a big chessy grin but it didn't work!


 
Click the 'Go Advanced' button just under the text box to bring you to the advanced editor page. That contains an emoticon drop-down.


----------



## Slim (4 Mar 2011)

Gotcha Thanks!!


----------



## Slash (4 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Most of my friends are advising against it on the basis that as soon as you drive it out of the garage you've lost a few grand in value.



Ya don't. That's only a theoretical loss which arises if you sell the car as soon as you drive it out of the garage, which you won't. If you're goin' to keep the car for a few years, it's irrelevant. Go for the car you want that you can afford. Don't listen to people giving bad advice. You are buying the car for yourself, not for them.

My own preference would be to go for a car of less than twelve months old with low mileage. You may have to compromise on colour or something, but if you take the time to shop around, you could get a really nice car with some manufacturer's warranty left on it at a good price.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## kenbarls (5 Mar 2011)

For me, I would choose to buy a new car instead of used cars. You will be sure with the ability of the new cars.


----------



## Almost Broke (8 Mar 2011)

This issue has so many opinions. You don't know it but you've already made you're mind up. 
Are you a car enthusiast? Looks or engineering? 
2 yrs ago I sold a car and had €20,000 as a deposit for a used or new car. Because I had cash I got a 3 yr old fully loaded BMW 530d M Sport. No warranty because of private sale. 82,000 miles on the clock.

I am a car enthusiast, I got a mechanic to look at the car when I viewed it. This car was €73,000 when new. The owner told me he traveled to Sligo from Dublin once a week (type of miles you want - motorway) 
It is not rare for a 6 cylinder diesel to achieve over 250,000 miles on the clock. The car today is as tight as a drum.

In todays recession, with cash you can get an amazing deal on 3-4 yr old cars 
Look at an s class or BMW 535d with full media package - you wont be disappointed


----------



## WicklowMan (9 Mar 2011)

Slash said:


> Ya don't. That's only a theoretical loss which arises if you sell the car as soon as you drive it out of the garage, which you won't. If you're goin' to keep the car for a few years, it's irrelevant.



That's an interesting perspective actually ...


----------



## dahamsta (10 Mar 2011)

Unless I win the lottery, which is pretty unlikely given that I don't play it very often, I'll never buy a new car. It's flushing good money down the toilet. At the moment I drive a gorgeous 11 year old barge that drinks petrol and an 8 year old van that sips diesel, and they're serving me just fine. Look after them and they'll look after you.

EDIT: BTW, while Slash's point is correct, there *are *people selling year and 2 year old cars now, because they didn't think ahead, didn't realise the recession was as bad as it was going to be, or just because they're one of those weirdos that buys a new car *every *year, _"because Jim next door has an 11 and why shouldn't I flush my money down the toilet too?"_ So from the other point of view, you can pick up a nearly-new car and *save *that depreciation. Why spend it in the first place, if the car's a good 'un, it's a good 'un. Just make sure it *is *a good 'un.


----------



## Horatio (25 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Thanks Slim, I think I'll forgo the new car smell and save a few bob.  Looking at 2009/10 cars. There seems to be good value out there. I couldn't be bothered going to all the hassle of a UK car, also I heard some horror stories about them.




no need to forgo the new car smell you can buy it for a fiver.


----------

